# pensacola beach pier 6/1/14



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

flipper,flipper jaws....one baby king 8-10#s not caught by me....seems like last year was a hellava lot better


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

and last years king season SUCKED!!!! So I guess it does get worst........Seriously though if it doesn't get hot on the pier in the next week to 10 days then it's over before it begins.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

That king musta been in the morning because I go there around 11 and there was nothing but shark and porpoise


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Saturday evening was about the same. Plenty of hardtails, very few Spanish, and plenty of sharks with a few porpoises thrown in. I did get a king around 20...inches :-( Thought I had a decent Spanish. 

With tongue in cheek, I have a theory. The endangered red snapper are eating up the juvenile kings and their food offshore, thus making kings scarcer and harder to catch.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

not sure what angle fwc has for closing red snapper season...but anybody who has been offshore knows there are plenty to be had


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

well not closing but making the season so short it may as well be closed


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report, hope the fish show up soon


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Somebody say something about shark!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Somebody say something about shark!


Unfortunately...


----------

